# Add another LAN IP to computer



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 3 websites on my desktop computer using IIS. Just now there using 3 different ports with the same LAN IP. How do I add another LAN IP's to the computer? So all 3 websites would be using different IP's instead of using different ports?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You have something mis-configured in IIS if you are using 3 different ports to run 3 different websites on your server.

This isn't a networking issue. This is a Windows Server issue. You may want to report your post and ask to have it moved to the Windows Server forum.


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

What I'm trying to find out is how to add more LAN IP's to the same machine.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Install another network card.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

frasersales-ltd said:


> What I'm trying to find out is how to add more LAN IP's to the same machine.


That is just wrong. IIS has the capability to host multiple domains with one IP address. Why you would want to do what you are doing is beyond me. That makes no sense.

The answer you are looking for is a pretty darn easy google search: windows multiple ip addresses
http://www.itsyourip.com/networking/how-to-add-multiple-ip-address-in-windows-2000xp2003/


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

The only way I could get all 3 websites working on the local computer was by using the same IP with 3 different ports. I've tried to use the websites with the localhost address with each having a different port. What's the correct way to do this? Would I add 2 more LAN IP's to the computer and then make 3 local sub domains on the hosts file? The file would look like this:-

192.168.0.10 test.domain1.com
192.168.0.11 test.domain2.com
192.168.0.12 test.domain3.com


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I bet if you searched the Internet for a tutorial on: *IIS host multiple domains* you would find what you need.

Doing this with multiple lan ip addresses attached to your nic is just not the right way to do this. Especially since you only have one IP address from your internet provider.


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

If I'm going to use host headers then I'll need 3 IP addresses. Should I use 3 static IP's?


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Squashman you've misunderstood what I was saying. The live websites are on a server using the host headers and all with port 80. It's the test websites on a desktop computer that I'm meaning.


----------



## grondie (Jan 30, 2003)

You can accomplish this with either a single ip using headers on port 80, or just assigning multiple static ip's to your desktop and giving each site it's own ip without the need for headers (see squashman's post for how to do assign multiple ip's to your desktop).


----------



## fk-wholesale-ltd (Nov 19, 2011)

What's the benefits for having the websites with their own static IP's? Is it worth paying the ISP more money for the static IP's?


----------



## TechieNow (Jun 27, 2012)

That is impossible. Even at the server side, i't cannot be done and they also want to host their multiple website to different IP so it could create a diversity, but still can't be done as of now, that's why i think having mutiple IP on a client side would be far out impossible.


----------

